# No shave November / Movember



## CodyRo (Oct 31, 2013)

Why hello folks! Whose going to be joining us in our adventure to grow the manliest mustache in the name of fighting for men's health?

For those of you not familiar with Movember I'd suggest checking out the Movember website to become more familiar with it. If you're going to do it please join our Web Hosting team (not company specific - represent)!

You can find the rules here. You can also donate without participating however what's the fun in that?

Stache' on folks!

(This was cross posted to WHT as well ).


----------



## MannDude (Oct 31, 2013)

I may participate.


----------



## texteditor (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm only in if everyone joins me for full-body wax December


----------



## MannDude (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah hell, I signed up. http://mobro.co/manndude


----------



## CodyRo (Oct 31, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Ah hell, I signed up. http://mobro.co/manndude


Going to follow the rules? If so better toss that face furniture and start fresh.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 31, 2013)

CodyRo said:


> Going to follow the rules? If so better toss that face furniture and start fresh.


I may. I prefer Novembeard... I can grow a grown man's stache but I can't rock one.


----------



## drmike (Nov 1, 2013)

Hehe!  Neato!

Mustached and bearded women invited also?


----------



## mikho (Nov 1, 2013)

Even if the end date were November 2020 I wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Raymii (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't like the fact my +7cm goatie does not count. Wifey finds a moustache tickling, so that is a no go for me.


----------



## CodyRo (Nov 3, 2013)

Just bumping this (hey it's for a good cause). Just I'm cross posting what I posted on WHT - I'll match anyones donation up to $500 personally if you PM me your details.

Even if you don't join the furry festivities please donate!


----------



## MannDude (Nov 4, 2013)

CodyRo said:


> Just bumping this (hey it's for a good cause). Just I'm cross posting what I posted on WHT - I'll match anyones donation up to $500 personally if you PM me your details.
> 
> Even if you don't join the furry festivities please donate!


That's a good deal. I may donate a bit tomorrow.

I forgot to shave. If I get caught up on work I'm doing now I was planning on giving myself a haircut... so shaving would only tack on an extra few minutes to that.


----------



## Nick (Nov 6, 2013)

I've started however I'm not sure how long it'll last. I'll give it another week max haha


----------



## NodeKid (Nov 11, 2013)

I look like a child killer with a 'tache so not happenin'.


----------



## noen (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm going from a "Van Dyke" to a "Short Boxed Beard".. First time in 11 years I'm changing my beard.. :-*0*

http://zouchmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/beard-chart-graphic-design-7.jpg


----------

